# weak kid



## barsdanny (Dec 29, 2013)

I have my first set of twins and 1 is weak.... tips ideas?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did the baby get colostrum.....have some BoSe or Sel/E gel....?


----------



## barsdanny (Dec 29, 2013)

I did see him drink I don't have those


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you sure he is getting colostrum from the teat? Is it possibly plugged?

I would suggest getting some selenium/e gel to have on hand. I ordered mine from Jeffers online. Right now you may want to call your vet and get BoSE shots. If that is not a possibility you can use human vitamins but I am not sure of the dosage...


----------



## barsdanny (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay. My best bet right now is tractor supply. I have injection bcomplex


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think you can get the gel at TSC....but you can look. It's selenium and vitamin e.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This is what I keep on hand and both mom and babies get some when she kids...

http://www.jefferspet.com/selenium-vitamin-e-gel/camid/liv/cp/0030913/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Actually, this may do the trick...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/manna-proreg;-jump-start-plus-60-g#desc-tab


----------



## barsdanny (Dec 29, 2013)

I am on my way now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope it helps...it can't hurt for sure 

Be sure to follow the directions as selenium can be toxic when overdosed...


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

What's his temp?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give the B Complex shot as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tractor Supply may carry the Selenium Vit E gel. I have purchased it there before...

Get his temp...101.5-103.5 is normal range...
do the B complex injected...maybe 1/2-1 cc for him sub Q
Nutr drench is a good oral vitamin as well..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is he?


----------



## barsdanny (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay he is doing good this morning belly full and hydrated. Do I keep giving the paste daily? Any other tips of keeping these babies healthy are appreciated.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no...selenium can be OD'd...one dose should be sufficient. Is he getting colostrum now? He is adorable


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

selenium vit. e gel should be given once a month...wouldnt hurt to give it to all your goats....the clicks on there shows 5 and 3 I beleive...babies get 3 and adults get 5...

glad he is doing better!> he is a doll


----------

